# My Middleweights



## cyberpaull (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## partsguy (Jul 15, 2014)

*Wow!*

Great looking bikes!


----------



## stoney (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice looking bikes. Back around 2000 I had about 22 middleweights. Combination of real nice girl's and boy's bikes. I was buying them when no one wanted them. I love the late 50's early 60's deluxe bikes. Brand did not matter as long as they were like new looking and deluxe. The colors, the chrome. That time period is my favorite for cars, house design etc.


----------



## bikiba (Jul 15, 2014)

The jaguar looks fantastic


----------



## partsguy (Jul 15, 2014)

stoney said:


> Nice looking bikes. Back around 2000 I had about 22 middleweights. Combination of real nice girl's and boy's bikes. I was buying them when no one wanted them. I love the late 50's early 60's deluxe bikes. Brand did not matter as long as they were like new looking and deluxe. The colors, the chrome. That time period is my favorite for cars, house design etc.




"Back when no one wanted them"

Geez, tell me about it! I used to find middleweights in garages sales and the trash! Now I see junkers I would have parted out sell for $100-$150 on eBay...and they actually sell for that!


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 18, 2014)

*My Red Jaguar*

My Jaguar up above is is one of my Prize bicycles to me. The main reason is because its a Two Speed all original. Nothing at all has been replaced or redone. The previous owner had it hanging on the wall in his Billiard Room for 27 years. The tires are original and all cracked haha.


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Aug 25, 2014)

Agree on that Jaguar. Super nice looking. Also really like your Panther. Great looking bikes.

Bob


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 25, 2014)

*may have to sell this one*

my beautiful one owner 1968 schwinn starletIII.the nicest looking bike i own but need to fund other projects.not sure yet, just thinking about it.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2014)

Very nice examples  cyberpaull. I'm surprised there isn't a Corvette 5 speed in the collection yet.


----------



## krateman (Aug 30, 2014)

I love Schwinns and any tank/tanklight bike for that matter. You have some nice looking ones. I especially like the American. I like the late '50's-early '60's bikes and cars, too. The houses are also of some interest to me, as well, but the ones from the Victorian/post-Victorian era are my favorite achitectual styles. The ones from about 1850-1915.


----------



## drglinski (Sep 9, 2014)

The red jag is my favorite.  All nice looking bikes.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mruiz (Sep 9, 2014)

I pick this one up, dates 57, missing tank, rear reflector  rack and front light. The owner had the front rack in a box, still with the blue mayweg sticker. The wheels cleaned up nice, paint has some scraches. I am selling it for 250. Tires are schwinn black wall.


----------

